# Copy and expand Edge drive



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone done it successfully? I took apart the Edge (was able to remove sticker with no damage, see my other post). But when using latest version of MFST to copy/expand it does not work. Same process with TE4 Bolt drive does work. So maybe cannot copy and expand Edge drive, looks like partitions may be different? Doing a 500GB to a CMR 2TB 2.5" drive, the drives are fine, just get some strange errors. Edge has been out quite awhile now, surprised no one has tried (at least can find no posts about a trial), either successfully or with errors like me.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well might as well post my results in case anyone else ever tries, see if they have same issue. I used the latest MFST 3.34-3. I tried both versions, standard and Tivo partitions. First try there was a boot sector error so used boot sector fix. But then the copy attempts. Seems to have trouble with the source Edge drive. I get this error:

copy source: Unable to determine transaction type for inode update
copy source: Error reading log entry 1201291

Fortunately the original still works when put back into the Edge.

Since only a 500GB drive I did transfer the recordings to a TE3 Roamio, directly, took awhile. So I COULD just start fresh with the 2TB (yes it's CMR), then transfer back using Tivo online if I want. But this was mainly to test if MFST could be used to copy/expand an Edge drive, appears it cannot. Would be kind of a bummer in the future if someone wanted to copy/expand a drive larger than 500GB to a much larger drive. Guess the only way to be safe over time if you want to keep recordings is clone original to the same size drive when it gets older (maybe do a smart check every 12 months or so.) No copy/expands, at least for now.


----------

